# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الفرق بين ظني الدلالة وقطعي الدلالة

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال    

*ما هو الفرق بين محتمل الدلالة وصريح الدلالة*

الإجابــة*
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
 فالفرق بين محتمل الدلالة وصريحها هو: أن النص الذي تحتمل دلالة ألفاظه  أكثر من معنى يعتبر محتمل الدلالة على المعنى الذي يدل عليه، وهو الذي  يعبر عنه الأصوليون بقولهم: ظني الدلالة، ومن أمثلته قول الله تعالى: [وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ] (البقرة: 228)، وقوله تعالى: [فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيداً طَيِّباً] (النساء:  43) ونحوهما؛ فقد فسر بعض العلماء "القرء" بأنه الطهر، ودلالة النص تحتمل  هذا المعنى، وفسره آخرون بالحيض نفسه، ودلالة النص تحتمله أيضًا. وفسر  بعضهم "الصعيد الطيب" بأنه الطاهر، وفسره آخرون بأنه المنبت، وهكذا.
وأما صريح الدلالة: فهو أن يدل النص دلالة واضحة على معنى معين، ويعبر عنه  الأصوليون بقولهم: قطعي الدلالة، ومن أمثلته قول الله تعالى: [لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ] (النساء: 11) وقوله تعالى: [حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ ..] (النساء: 23).
وأمثلهما كثيرة في القرآن والحديث، ولذلك فإن نصوص الوحي -من القرآن  والسنة- تنقسم إلى هذين القسمين من جهة الدلالة؛ جاء في تيسير علم أصول  الفقه للجديع: "نصوصُ  السُّنَّةِ كنُصوصِ القرآنِ من جهَّةِ الدَّلالةِ، فهي على قسمينِ:  الأوَّلُ: قطعيِّ الدَّلالةِ، كقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ((في الرِّكازِ  الخُمُسُ)) [حديثٌ صحيحٌ رواه ابن ماجه، وغيرُهُ]، فلفظُ (الخُمُسِ) لا  يحتملُ أقلَّ أو أكثرَ، فهوَ قطعيٌّ في العدَدِ.
والثَّاني: ظنِّيُّ الدَّلالةِ، كقوله -صلى الله  عليه وسلم-: ((لا صلاَةَ لمن لم يقرأْ بِفاتحَةِ الكتابِ)) [متفقٌ عليه]،  فاختلفَ أهلُ العلمِ هل النَّفيُ للإجزاءِ، أو الكمالِ، لأنَّ اللَّفظَ  يحتملُهُمَا".
والله أعلم.*
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=299776

----------


## أم عبد الرقيب

بارك الله فيك

قطعي الدلالة ما اجمع الصحابة على معناه
ظني الدلالة ما اختلف الصحابة في معناه

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جزاكِ الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكِ .

----------

